# Hymer



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

Any one help me with the web address for hymer archives(where I can look at brochures for older models)?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

All the way back to 1980.....

http://www.hymer.com/cms/DE/Service/Kataloge/Archiv.html

Pete


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

Many thanks, Pete


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

PeeJay, are they English? I already have a manual in English (requested the 2 part PDF from them by email) but I've never worked out if the manuals on the site are all German.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

jimbo_hippo said:


> PeeJay, are they English? I already have a manual in English (requested the 2 part PDF from them by email) but I've never worked out if the manuals on the site are all German.


They're not manuals they are the sales brochures. As far as I know they are all in German, at least the one's I've looked at are, try downloading one.

Pete


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Soz PeeJay, yeah it say's brochures all the way! DOH!

J


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

It's interesting to note that though our Hymer is registered as an year 2000 it is more like the 1999 model, after looking at the brochures.


----------

